# Installing outdoor light into brick



## JasonJohnson (Nov 16, 2012)

yes sir


----------



## handeman (Jul 13, 2011)

Not sure what you meant...anyone able to give me a bit more detail?


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

A box is needed.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

handeman said:


> . I've read that a box can be chiseled out of the brick


I dont know about chiseling but a masonry hole saw would do the trick.

Watch this video:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0Pj9zzPN0s&feature=related


There has been no box there for probably since the house was built. Theres no way you can adapt the bracket on the house to fit the new light?

Take the existing bracket off put two bolts in the slots with the threads facing out a width apart to accomodate the new light. Secure these new bolts to the existing bracket with nuts and a washer, then attach the bracket back to the house???


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

heres my idea


----------



## k_buz (Mar 22, 2012)

The fixture will be ungrounded. That fixture is fed by BX. The armored casing carries the ground. You need to connect the BX to a box so you can properly ground the fixture. If romex was feeding this fixture, I might be inclined to tell a homeowner to just mount the strap to the wall, but even then, I believe the instructions will instruct you to mount the fixture bracket to a box.


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

k_buz said:


> The fixture will be ungrounded.


good point..
If you want the light fixture to be grounded a box will be needed.


----------

